# 71 lemans



## hherm (Apr 4, 2010)

I everyone im new here. I have a question about a 71 lemans that you guys might not like. What does it take to clone this into a gto? I know just gettn a goat right of the bat would be nice but i can get the car for a steal and its not that bad of shape. Im i better off just saving for the real thing or clone it?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

With a cloan you can build it however you want without the purists getting upset. You can also keep it a Lemans and build it up however you want.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There are a ton of 'clone' cars out there. Why not keep it original! :cheers


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

:agree with rukee on this. GTO purists will frown on it being a clone and the crowd that matters (hottt wimmins) will just like it for being a classic. trust me, i speak from experience (at least on the latter subject)


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the fun. You sure know how to stir up the pot right off the bat.....:lol:

The 71's and 2's are spendy to clone because there weren't many built to begin with and that makes parts hard to find and expensive to buy. The aftermarket isn't producing much for them either, because they can't make millions on huge quantities. The whole front clip is different from the LeMans and that's what's hard to find. I've seen a couple with the bumper painted body color, like a urethane, and at first glance, they aren't too bad. Try to snag a hood as that is a big part of the visual effect right there.


----------



## hherm (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you for the input i think im going to find a true gto instead of cloning one


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

hherm said:


> Thank you for the input i think im going to find a true gto instead of cloning one


If the GTO is what you really want then, yeah, wait. Even if you do a thorough clone, YOU"LL always know it isn't real... Are you set on a '71 or open to other years ??


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's a pic of my Lemans.








I love it, payed $4K for it, rustfree, southern original car. Will have $10K in it with new paint and everything rebuilt.. This is with a single stage 10 y/o buffed out acrylic enamel paint job. Yes, it has buckets, floor shifter, dual exhaust, rims, tires and gets looks where ever I go. If it was a goat in the same condition, I couldn't afford it...








Oh, and with the 454 in the background, I'm still under $16K for both and it's all built up, gearvendor OD and all. It's not always about money, it's about the hobby and your enjoyment. Build what you want and enjoy it.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

if it didnt have lemans written on the side 90% of the people that see it wouldnt even know what it is. nice ride IMO. :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> if it didnt have lemans written on the side 90% of the people that see it wouldnt even know what it is. nice ride IMO. :cheers


I'm with you. Thanks. My highschool car was a 66 Tempest with a 455, 3.55 rear, loved that car. Good luck with yours.:cheers
I'm not painting the bumpers, as the chrome is in really good shape. This car has 211,000 miles on it, mechanic owned since 72.

A Lemans is the same as a Chevelle without the SS badges. New parts for Lemans are just like the GTO, expensive, and hard to find. If you want cheap and cool, get a Chevelle/Camaro, stuff is real cheap for them.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

mine is my highschool car as well. id love to be able to say i took good care of it but thats not the case. i did find out that it will hold 10 people.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> mine is my highschool car as well. id love to be able to say i took good care of it but thats not the case. i did find out that it will hold 10 people.


I wrecked my 71 Lemans Sport with 11 in the car, 1983, tried to powerslide it through a corner and clipped the curb, that made me buy my 70 GTO rear w/3.55s for $70, had a sway bar also. He only wanted $20 for it, but after I really needed it, price went up. 
Oh, 11 people, picked up a bunch of girls that came to tour the UW Madison campus, they wanted to party instead, and it was raining, so they all packed in. After hitting the curb and bending an axle, they waited in the rain for a ride, lol. Limped it to the party, tire hitting the fender, air shock blown. I got to make out with a girl wearing a walkman..


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

arty: i couldnt get that many girls to ride with me. we had 5 guys, 5 girls. listening to hank. 1988 :lol:


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

jetstang said:


> Here's a pic of my Lemans.
> gets looks where ever I go. If it was a goat in the same condition, I couldn't afford it...


:agree

less than 15K into mine right now. I'm willing to bet I couldnt' find a running 68 GTO convertible for less than that, even in the $hit pile condition mine was in when i bought it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> :agree less than 15K into mine right now. I'm willing to bet I couldnt' find a running 68 GTO convertible for less than that, even in the pile condition mine was in when i bought it.


Oh, $15k will buy you a **** pile, a big one at that...

Your's looks like its ready for paint, nice project. Love the hood, I got one just like it...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jetstang said:


> Oh, $15k will buy you a **** pile, a big one at that...
> *Your's looks like its ready for paint, nice project.* Love the hood, I got one just like it...


[attitude] Oh-No he didnt!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

jetstang said:


> Oh, $15k will buy you a **** pile, a big one at that...
> Your's looks like its ready for paint, nice project. Love the hood, I got one just like it...


Uuuummmmm..............the new paint is the Black car in his sig. The avatar is how he bought it.:willy:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Rukee said:


> [attitude] Oh-No he didnt!





Too Many Projects said:


> Uuuummmmm..............the new paint is the Black car in his sig. The avatar is how he bought it.:willy:


:agree
And here I thought it would be Steve's hide that would get chapped....... Good to see we're looking out for one another.....


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i never looked close but i thought the new paint was dark green.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

OMG, I DIDN"T HAVE SIGNATURES TURNED ON!!!! ROFL, I am so sorry, that is funny as hell... I thought, wow, $15k without paint, that's alot of money, I was being nice... Now, I can see where the money went.. Wonder why I didn't have sigs turned on, hmm. My bad, beers on me..:cheers


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

:rofl:

I step away for a few hours and suddenly my ride gets called a pile, then defended, then the statement's retracted. god i love the intertubes :lol:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I step away for a few hours and suddenly my ride gets called a pile, then defended, then the statement's retracted. god i love the intertubes :lol:


It's better than reality TV......:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I step away for a few hours and suddenly my ride gets called a pile, then defended, then the statement's retracted. god i love the intertubes :lol:


There is nothing retracted, exactly what I said is still in the text.
I was playing off your words saying the pile you bought, and I said $15K would buy a big SH#T pile, just a play on words. I was not refering to your car as a **** pile. The next line I said looked like a good project, ready for paint, AS I ONLY SAW THE AVATAR!!! And figured like everybody else, parts and labor is expensive, so $15K, everything for the restoration is done, just needs paint. OMG, I am sorry, I am laughing... I can't talk my way out of this, damnit. Screw it, I'm getting a drink, been a long day.
Oh, Nice Lemans, love it, we got the same hood!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If you had signatures turned off, you've been missing all kinds of good stuff at the bottom of posts....:lol:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> If you had signatures turned off, you've been missing all kinds of good stuff at the bottom of posts....:lol:


Yep, missed everything, and made an ass out of myself. I don't know why it was turned off, and assumed this forum just didn't have it. I couldn't find my "resent post" link either in my profile. Ok, now I'm good, i have to do a signature.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

jetstang said:


> Yep, missed everything, and made an ass out of myself.


Nah, you didn't go that far but you did provide a little comic relief....


----------



## Cpldavis37 (Aug 20, 2009)

Go with the Lemans you can do anything you want with it and dont have to worry about staying stock. Mine had a 350 and now I just got a 455. A Lemans will never be a GTO, If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, in this case its still a Lemans.:lol:


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Cpldavis37 said:


> A Lemans will never be a GTO, If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, in this case its still a Lemans.:lol:


but with a chrome front bumper which...in my opinion, is a nice touch. and a lemans will never be a GTO but I don't mind moving away from stock quite as much with this approach.


----------



## Pontiachris (Oct 30, 2009)

i have a 72 lemans and it might not be a gto but its a blast to have although a gto is more desireable its cool having a car that nobody knows what it is i like being differint and never thought of cloning it try to keep these cars what they are or theyll be none left one day


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

when i hit the lottery im going to hire a crew to take rare cars like judge convertibles and hemi cudas and clone then into 6 cylinder sprints and such. ill give all the old leftover bigblocks to you guys. :lol:


----------



## beertracker (Oct 1, 2009)

It's not important what others (gto purists) think of your car. You paid for it, you own the title. Do what ever pleases you.

bt:lol:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

beertracker said:


> It's not important what others (gto purists) think of your car. You paid for it, you own the title. Do what ever pleases you.
> 
> bt:lol:


True, it's a 40 year old classic car, just not a GTO. I love mine and would like a GTO, but am very happy with my car... It's value will be based on the quality of the restoration and desirability.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

hot 20-something year old wimmins scream "i love your car", jump in topless (just like the car) and ravage me in ways inappropriate to describe on a public forum, and that's in a LeMans. you guys in the GTO's must barely survive driving yours :rofl:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Still too cold up here for topless woman......


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> hot 20-something year old wimmins scream "i love your car", jump in topless (just like the car) and ravage me in ways inappropriate to describe on a public forum, and that's in a LeMans. you guys in the GTO's must barely survive driving yours :rofl:


You are so full of crap, I can smell you from here.....:willy:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> Still too cold up here for topless woman......


Never too cold, just makes em perky!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

:willy::willy::willy:arty:arty:


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> You are so full of crap, I can smell you from here.....:willy:


:lol:


----------



## LeMans6771 (Feb 9, 2011)

*dont clone a LeMans!*

People who clone LeMans' should really think twice for a couple of reasons. If your doing it to increase the value its nothing compared to a real GTO. Why make a LeMans a GTO when its actually a LeMans. LeMans parts are harder to find than GTO parts. Such as the 67 LeMans grille, tailights, and the three chrome strips on the side. You can buy some GTO parts but some of the LeMans parts are simply not there and you have to find originals. This is why you always see LeMans with GTO grilles, tailights etc. I have 2 LeMans' (a 67, and a 71) and I like them more than GTO because of the rare parts. A LeMans can be just as cool and fast. You can make it a clone but its still a LeMans. Don't be a LeMans' killer, both of my LeMans' will never change.


----------

